
Show HN: I Built a Remote Job Board on GitHub Issues Page - coieio
https://github.com/remote-job-boards/software-engineering/issues
======
coieio
The idea is to have a community around Job Posts, where people can comment on
job descriptions and share thoughts about the company. Job posts are never
deleted, they are just closed, so we keep historical data.

It has ~700 jobs posted right now imported from other sources, but you can
also post:

\- a job manually there

\- purchase a job highlight

~~~
dakiol
How can you know if people leave legit comments? Anybody can write a message
in a GitHub issue.

~~~
goofed
I think that's the same problem we can have on Glassdoor or in the HN's "Who
is hiring" page - we have to trust the community and if anything raises an
eyebrown, you can report it.

But at least, like in these other apps, you can only leave a comment on GitHub
if you're signed-in

------
leonardoeloy
Bring the data to where your users are. This approach implements this idea to
the core. Loved it!

